# Anubias Flowering



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

I was releasing some Ottos I bought from the store today and I found out my anubias is flowering, first flower ever. It look pretty awesome (update with pictures when I have a chance). But the suck thing is that two of my anubias nana, part of its rhimsone is melting and turning yellow. What should I do about that? cut the healthy rhimsone away from the melting part?

Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would definitely remove the rotting rhizome from the rest of the plant. Be sure you use a really sharp blade to make this cut, because if you 'smush' it while you're cutting it, you'll have more problems.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Side View








Other side view








Flowering Anubias


----------



## zenkeror (Apr 18, 2008)

Did the flowers open yet, can u post some pics?


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

No, the flower didnt open yet, but the stem is getting longer, I will def. post up picture once it open


----------



## delevan (Jul 28, 2007)

mine are also doing this,,,pretty cool i havent yet had a flower bloom yet though?


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Flower Bloom yesterday


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

are those serpae tetras or red phantoms?


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

> are those serpae tetras or red phantoms?


Those are Serpae Tetras, they school tighter than I though they would be, love them


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

yes, they are very nice fish. I have yet to see anyone here with a school of red phantoms.


----------



## zenkeror (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, very interesting, but wish the pics are clearer; is this your cell camera? Look like you focus on the plant in the back. So how long have you had this plant that flowering? Thks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You can get anubias to flower by adding more phosphates to the water.


----------



## zenkeror (Apr 18, 2008)

Zapins said:


> You can get anubias to flower by adding more phosphates to the water.


Thks, that make sense b/c I also have some orchid plants and when they have flower spikes, I fertilize them with hi phosphate formula , for ex 10-20-10.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

> Thanks, very interesting, but wish the pics are clearer; is this your cell camera? Look like you focus on the plant in the back. So how long have you had this plant that flowering? Thks.


Thanks for the comment, this is actually my brother's sony , I dont know how to work it so the pic arent perfect, I gonna try to take a better one, I just trim my tank too, update pictures later.

Thank you all for the comment, I wish I can learn more from you guys


----------

